# New pics of my stereo



## altitudeadjustments (Jul 9, 2002)

Here a couple of new pics of my system. Still taking some, so I'll post those later.

http://members.sounddomain.com/cwprice25

I currently run the following:

(2) Autotek Mean Machine MX1522 15's
(1) Autotek Mean Maching MX5000 amp
(1) Concept CC-504A amp for mids and highs
(1) Pair of Concept CXN-525 5.25" components
(1) Pair of Concept 5 x 7 coaxials
(1) Memphis EQP4
(1) Pioneer Premier 840 (SOLD!!!!!!)
(1) Stinger Yellow Top
(1) Stinger 5 farad Super Cap
(1) Concept DVD Player
(1) Addvision 5.6" flip down




On order and should be here any day now!!!


(1) Pioneer AVH-6500DVD 6.5" flip out touch screen
(1) Leer cab high snug top NO WINDOWS! Doing a cut through.



Also will be adding 4 Concept 11" widescreens. 3 of them will be in a video wall where the back window is facing forward and the other will be fiberglassed into the passenger side airbag slot. Two 6" screens will be mounted in the visors as well. Adding 4 more MX1522's and two more MX5000's! 20's will be the last addition!


let me know what you guys think. The toolbox has been taken off as well and will STAY off! 



Last edited by altitudeadjustments at Jun 10 2003, 03:13 PM


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

looks nice. does it say that you hit 153.2 with that setup cuz if so i give you some props and i cant wait to see what you hit when you get more


----------



## altitudeadjustments (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville_@Jun 10 2003, 03:25 PM
> *looks nice. does it say that you hit 153.2 with that setup cuz if so i give you some props and i cant wait to see what you hit when you get more*


 yeah that's a 153.2. Mic was extremely stiff that day. It's been metered twice at above 155. The broke the first two mics that day on the first competitor and made an announcement that the mic was extremely stiff. I took first place in SPL in my class and 2nd in the Conservative Ranger class.


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

So do you think that you will be breaking 160 when the setup is complete. What kind of sounddeadeninng have you done and what is your box tuned to and how many inches of cross area on the port.


----------



## altitudeadjustments (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville_@Jun 10 2003, 03:53 PM
> *So do you think that you will be breaking 160 when the setup is complete. What kind of sounddeadeninng have you done and what is your box tuned to and how many inches of cross area on the port.*


 Well, I am going to attempt to answer these questions. I'm not the most technical guru when it comes to ported enclosures. This is my first ported one. I always did sealed. The port is 4" h x4"w x4"deep. Tuned to ????? I don't really know. The entire back floor, roof and both back doors have sound deadening. All that is left to do is the front floor and front doors. Once I get all 6 15's and 3 amps put in.......I should be at or over 160. We're doing a cut throuh of sorts once my top gets put on.


----------



## mrfreshnklean (Apr 2, 2003)

Duuuuuuude :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Ill get the brahma in my car this week and see what I get..


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

if you get a bigger port with more cross area you it will help you gain some. Right now you only have 16 sq inches of cross area but should have closer to 60 on up for spl purposes.


----------



## altitudeadjustments (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville_@Jun 10 2003, 04:08 PM
> *if you get a bigger port with more cross area you it will help you gain some. Right now you only have 16 sq inches of cross area but should have closer to 60 on up for spl purposes.*


 Sorry man, port size came straight from autotek. Gonna go with their technical staff on this one!


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by altitudeadjustments+Jun 10 2003, 02:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (altitudeadjustments @ Jun 10 2003, 02:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--91lacdeville_@Jun 10 2003, 04:08 PM
> *if you get a bigger port with more cross area you it will help you gain some.  Right now you only have 16 sq inches of cross area but should have closer to 60 on up for spl purposes.*


Sorry man, port size came straight from autotek. Gonna go with their technical staff on this one![/b][/quote]
well could you try it and post the reults


----------



## altitudeadjustments (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville+Jun 11 2003, 03:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (91lacdeville @ Jun 11 2003, 03:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well could you try it and post the reults[/b][/quote]
nah, don't think I am going to screw with what I got. I like the way it is. Plus I'm going to a six 15 set up soon!


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Must be nice to have money.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by altitudeadjustments+Jun 11 2003, 02:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (altitudeadjustments @ Jun 11 2003, 02:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, don't think I am going to screw with what I got. I like the way it is. Plus I'm going to a six 15 set up soon![/b][/quote]
yeah and I can make 3 hella abused 12's hit like 6 15's, way outta manu's specs for ports,a nd 8 cubes of space, but I could tackle your 15's hands down.! But follow them specs, you want them to last forever!


----------



## altitudeadjustments (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe+Jun 14 2003, 02:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (S10laynframe @ Jun 14 2003, 02:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah and I can make 3 hella abused 12's hit like 6 15's, way outta manu's specs for ports,a nd 8 cubes of space, but I could tackle your 15's hands down.! But follow them specs, you want them to last forever![/b][/quote]
eat a dick! You spit so much bull shit on this website, that we have enough fertilizer to last us a lifetime. 

I'm sick of you saying to people that you system can beat anything, so I'll tell you what......

I'M CALLING YOU OUT!

Any time you want to park that pavement dragging piece of shit you call a lowrider next to me.......we'll see who runs home to mommy cause their ears are bleeding.....punk ass mamma's boy!

:twak:


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

nice system


----------

